# Trump declares firearm industry....



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

..... as 'essential critical infrastructure'.

https://www.thegunwriter.com/25025/...anufacturers-and-ranges-essential-businesses/


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Back Pack Hack said:


> ..... as 'essential critical infrastructure'.
> 
> https://www.thegunwriter.com/25025/...anufacturers-and-ranges-essential-businesses/


Yay! This over rules any State's attempts to close them down, is that right?
Do you recall which state it was that shut off the NICS for new purchases? I wonder if that'll have to be turned back on. LOL


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

MountainGirl said:


> Yay! This over rules any State's attempts to close them down, is that right?
> Do you recall which state it was that shut off the NICS for new purchases? I wonder if that'll have to be turned back on. LOL


I think it was the NJ.


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

I liked the post however be careful out there folks. This thing can be way worse than you think. It is a terrible way to go not being able to breath with a tube down your throat. There are folks from forums that I belong to who have already died because of the virus. Think of your loved ones if not yourself.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Trump just pissed a bunch of liberal socialist off . Again.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> I think it was the NJ.





> On Saturday March 21, 2020, Governor Phil Murphy announced he is putting New Jersey in lockdown to combat the spread of coronavirus. Per Executive Order 107, he is ordering the residents of New Jersey to stay home, directing all non-essential retail businesses closed to the public. At this time, the order includes New Jersey Firearms State Licensed Dealers. The New Jersey State Police NICS Unit is directing the vendor of the NICS Online Application (NICUSA) to turn off the NICS Online Services for submitting NICS transactions by eliminating the "Request Form" button, effective 9:00pm EST, Saturday, March 21, 2020. You will still have the ability to view the message board and the status of previously submitted transactions. This "Request Form" feature will remain off until further order by Governor Murphy.


Not happy.


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

Off topic but .Your Annie Oakley pic reminded me of a good bike trip we took last summer one of our last stops was Annie Oakley and Frank Butler's grave. If y'all go remember to take a extra bullet to leave on the head stone.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

RubberDuck said:


> Off topic but .Your Annie Oakley pic reminded me of a good bike trip we took last summer one of our last stops was Annie Oakley and Frank Butler's grave. If y'all go remember to take a extra bullet to leave on the head stone.


Wow, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

> Quote Originally Posted by MountainGirl View Post
> Yay! This over rules any State's attempts to close them down, is that right?
> Do you recall which state it was that shut off the NICS for new purchases? I wonder if that'll have to be turned back on. LOL
> I think it was the NJ.





Back Pack Hack said:


> I think it was the NJ.


Here ya go.



> RTSP Is Open For Gun and Ammunition Sales
> Beginning Tomorrow, March 31st at 11am!
> RTSP will now be opening our doors to conduct firearm and ammunition purchases. Following the CDC guidelines of social distancing, customers will be able to drive up to the store, receive a ticket number, return to their vehicle, and wait to be called to come inside to complete their transaction when it is their turn. The hours are as follows:
> 
> ...


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

RubberDuck said:


> Off topic but .Your Annie Oakley pic reminded me of a good bike trip we took last summer one of our last stops was Annie Oakley and Frank Butler's grave. If y'all go remember to take a extra bullet to leave on the head stone.


I thought Frank Butler died 2 years after Annie. Gravestone says same year, 1926. (?)


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

State shutting it down and Feds over ruling it is one that could end up at the Supreme court. If the State wanted to stand their ground. And by then this would be all over.


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

Annie said:


> I thought Frank Butler died 2 years after Annie. Gravestone says same year, 1926. (?)


Annie Oakley*(born*Phoebe Ann Mosey; August 13, 1860 - November 3, 1926)

Francis E. Butler*(January 30, 1847 (baptized)*- November 21, 1926)


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

This state refuses to go by Trump's statement, gun stores will stay closed!


----------



## watcher (Aug 24, 2013)

Back Pack Hack said:


> ..... as 'essential critical infrastructure'.
> 
> https://www.thegunwriter.com/25025/...anufacturers-and-ranges-essential-businesses/


And now you know why I voted for him...


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

RubberDuck said:


> Annie Oakley*(born*Phoebe Ann Mosey; August 13, 1860 - November 3, 1926)
> 
> Francis E. Butler*(January 30, 1847 (baptized)*- November 21, 1926)


I wouldn't doubt there is some poetry etched in stone there. May they rest in peace. +++

From Wikipedia on Frank Butler:



> Annie died on November 3, 1926 in Greenville, Ohio. One biographer reported that Butler stopped eating after his wife's death, leading to his own death from malnutrition and starvation 18 days later, on November 21.[19] According to another biographical source, the death certificate listed the cause of his death as senility.[20] Butler was living with Hulda Haines, Oakley's younger sister, in Ferndale, Michigan at the time of his death.[1]


----------

